# Accordion Sample Library?



## milesito (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi there,
Any recommendations for the best accordion sample library?
Thanks!


----------



## rottoy (Mar 6, 2018)

I found some footage from the recording session of the upcoming Spitfire Accordions Ensemble library: 
(This is a joke.)


----------



## rottoy (Mar 6, 2018)

To be on topic: I've always liked the Tarilonte-produced Best Service Accordions.
https://www.bestservice.com/accordions_2.html


----------



## Guffy (Mar 6, 2018)

Ilya Efimov Accordion
/thread


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 6, 2018)

Fugdup said:


> Ilya Efimov Accordion



Agree. Smooth and very playable.
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/keyboards/accordion.html
The Bayan and Duduk are also very good from them.

But there is also a recent discussion with Polkasound chiming in here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/which-accordion-do-you-recommend.66871/#post-4157505

Or if your looking for a polka accordian, Polkasound has some great authentic Polka accordians at great prices (even when there is no sale), with an amazingly wide selection:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...-50-off-this-weekend-only.66708/#post-4154185
The complete bundle is still available on thier website for 50% off.


----------



## Letis (Mar 6, 2018)

Little different from a classic Accordion, the Bandoneon
https://www.sampleism.com/kaneda/product/the-bandoneon


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 6, 2018)

milesito said:


> Any recommendations for the best accordion sample library?



The best for what?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 6, 2018)

Another vote for Ilya Efimov's accordion and Bayan.


----------



## minimidi (Mar 9, 2018)

This is old but still the very best


----------



## Dear Villain (Mar 9, 2018)

When you're lucky enough to own the "Rolls Royce" of accordions (Hohner Gola) it's pretty hard to imagine a VST topping it. Of course, sometimes it's a pain in the butt recording my accordion and I wish I could capture its magic in a VST form!

David Carovillano


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 11, 2018)

http://www.polkasound.com/virtualinstruments.html


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Nov 11, 2018)

Myron will set us free.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 11, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> The best for what?


Spoken like a connoisseur. Very good question.


----------



## burp182 (Nov 11, 2018)

A bad man. Under appreciated.


----------



## Tod (Nov 11, 2018)

I produce 3 albums for an accordion player by the name of Jim Howerton back in the 70s and 80s. Jim was one of the best at the time. 

Closer to the end he shakes his bellows, he did that better then anyone I've ever heard.


----------



## Dear Villain (Nov 11, 2018)

Since we're sharing accordion music, and since playing the accordion is what I do for a living, and since I rarely post this stuff here because it doesn't really fit the theme of the site, and since I don't want people to think the accordion is only for polkas and waltzes, but can be used in classical/concert music, among a million other styles, I thought I'd share a link to a few of my albums. Yes, shameless self-promotion, but it's a one time thing  (p.s. it's fun writing a run-on sentence!)

https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/acclarion4?SourceCode=widgetbaby

Acclarion on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/acclarion


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> When you're lucky enough to own the "Rolls Royce" of accordions (Hohner Gola) it's pretty hard to imagine a VST topping it. Of course, sometimes it's a pain in the butt recording my accordion and I wish I could capture its magic in a VST form!
> 
> David Carovillano



If a person is already competent on the keyboard, an accordion is something a person should think of picking up. Not tough to at least get things going with the right hand. Lots of them available on Craigslist. I got one from my uncle when I was a little kid. Used it on a ton of tracks and made a lot of money with it. So much so, that I went out and bought some really nice instruments (Excelsior 960 and Hohner Atlantic IV). But, I'd much rather use an average sounding accordion (decently in tune) than a VI.


----------



## Kony (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> Since we're sharing accordion music, and since playing the accordion is what I do for a living, and since I rarely post this stuff here because it doesn't really fit the theme of the site, and since I don't want people to think the accordion is only for polkas and waltzes, but can be used in classical/concert music, among a million other styles, I thought I'd share a link to a few of my albums. Yes, shameless self-promotion, but it's a one time thing  (p.s. it's fun writing a run-on sentence!)
> 
> https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/acclarion4?SourceCode=widgetbaby
> 
> Acclarion on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/acclarion


Nice music David - thanks!


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Nov 11, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> http://www.polkasound.com/virtualinstruments.html



HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS


----------



## gregh (Nov 11, 2018)

Mika Väyrynen has some nice pieces on youtube





and


----------



## Dear Villain (Nov 11, 2018)

Kony said:


> Nice music David - thanks!


Thank you, Kony  Appreciate you taking the time to check it out. Cheers! Dave


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 11, 2018)

boxheadboy50 said:


> HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS



Thanks Mr. D! And also thank you, Desire Inspires, for the recommendation as well.

I generally don't recommend my own libraries unless someone is specifically looking for a polka accordion or concertina. The other accordion libraries out there, because of the instrument brands and tunings, will do a better job of covering everything outside of the polka genre.




Lee Blaske said:


> But, I'd much rather use an average sounding accordion (decently in tune) than a VI.



Yep, nothing can quite replicate the feeling of moving air through physical reeds. Controlling expression with a mod wheel works, but it's unnatural to an accordionist. Earlier this year, an accordion tech from Minnesota custom built me an accordion expression controller. He gutted an old accordion and installed pressure sensors which are activated by the bellows moving in either direction. He also installed calibration knobs and a MIDI CC selection switch. (He's a genius at building stuff like that.) So now I can record the notes with a virtual accordion, and then go back and "play in" the expression data with a real accordion instead of drawing it in with a mouse.


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Nov 11, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> I generally don't recommend my own libraries unless someone is specifically looking for a polka accordion or concertina. The other accordion libraries out there, because of the instrument brands and tunings, will do a better job of covering everything outside of the polka genre.


Forgive my overzealousness, Tom! I’ve listened to all of the demos on your site, and my gut reaction is to recommend your stuff for pretty much anything. However, I think it better for me to defer to the guy who ACTUALLY KNOWS about these things (and that’s you). 



“Polkasound said:


> an accordion tech from Minnesota custom built me an accordion expression controller. He gutted an old accordion and installed pressure sensors which are activated by the bellows moving in either direction. He also installed calibration knobs and a MIDI CC selection switch. (He's a genius at building stuff like that.) So now I can record the notes with a virtual accordion, and then go back and "play in" the expression data with a real accordion instead of drawing it in with a mouse.


There’s a guy who does that in MN??
This sounds AWESOME. I would love to hear more about this thing, here or over DM!


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 11, 2018)

Only slightly off-topic here, there is some question whether Ilya Efimov is providing any customer support these days -- or even still in business:

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=226&t=510394


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 11, 2018)

boxheadboy50 said:


> Tom! I’ve listened to all of the demos on your site, and my gut reaction is to recommend your stuff for pretty much anything.



Wow! Thank you! The main reason I don't recommend my accordions for everything is because Cleveland-style polka accordions typically have dryer and often sharper-tuned LMMM reed configurations -- no piccolos, no musettes, and no tone chambers. These are not the kinds of accordions most people are typically looking for in a VI. They just may not know it, so I feel obligated to tell them.

But, on the other hand, if someone wanted to create authentic-sounding Cleveland-style polka music, no other virtual piano accordions on the market would work. 




boxheadboy50 said:


> There’s a guy who does that in MN??



Yep! I'll PM the info.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Nov 11, 2018)

FWIW Sonokinetic has an accordion.
https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/heritage/accordion/


----------



## dfhagai (Nov 12, 2018)

I highly recommend Eduardo's Accordion 2! 
It has a big collection of different accordions to satisfy all of your reed needs 

<iframe width="100%" height="300" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src=""></iframe>

<iframe width="100%" height="300" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" allow="autoplay" src=""></iframe>


----------



## Henu (Nov 12, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> If a person is already competent on the keyboard, an accordion is something a person should think of picking up. Not tough to at least get things going with the right hand.



This. I'm a keyboardist. In the year 2000, I was supposed to use synth accordion in an album recording session, but I found an old real accordion from a closet at the studio and quickly rehearsed the parts with my right hand. 18 years later, I think I have played a real accordion in at least 10 albums and regularly use it at work projects. Nothing beats the real deal if you can do that!

PS:


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 12, 2018)

boxheadboy50 said:


> HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS



From the website If you are patient and would like to save a few dollars, individual instruments will be 50% off during Black Friday weekend, November 23-26. The all-in-one bundle will be priced at $50.00.


----------



## dflood (Nov 12, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> From the website If you are patient and would like to save a few dollars, individual instruments will be 50% off during Black Friday weekend, November 23-26. The all-in-one bundle will be priced at $50.00.


@Polkasound Your bundle is on my Black Friday list.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 12, 2018)

Henu said:


> This. I'm a keyboardist. In the year 2000, I was supposed to use synth accordion in an album recording session, but I found an old real accordion from a closet at the studio and quickly rehearsed the parts with my right hand. 18 years later, I think I have played a real accordion in at least 10 albums and regularly use it at work projects. Nothing beats the real deal if you can do that!



You've mentioned before you've been in Metal bands and I don't know many that use an accordion, so I went to your website and... holy shit, that's so cool! "Finntroll - Jaktens Tid" was the first CD that I ever bought! The world is so small and this puts a big smile on my face...


----------



## Henu (Nov 12, 2018)

Yep, I've been in metal bands and still am. Which means guilty as charged.  The world is small indeed. :D


----------



## Tice (Nov 16, 2018)

I use EastWest's Gypsy library for it's accordions. They include the silvestri, bandoneon, exelsior, and all good imho.


----------



## dflood (Nov 18, 2018)

Can anybody suggest a good library for the Irish button accordion?


----------



## Violeiro (Jan 24, 2020)

Lee Blaske said:


> If a person is already competent on the keyboard, an accordion is something a person should think of picking up. Not tough to at least get things going with the right hand. Lots of them available on Craigslist. I got one from my uncle when I was a little kid. Used it on a ton of tracks and made a lot of money with it. So much so, that I went out and bought some really nice instruments (Excelsior 960 and Hohner Atlantic IV). But, I'd much rather use an average sounding accordion (decently in tune) than a VI.



So its not so difficult for a keyboard/piano player to learn to play an accordion with average competence?(in order to record in a studio and it sounds better than a vst for example)?

Ive acquired recently a clarinet and a violin, but i couldnt develop it for now because it requires much difficult and attentive practicing, and even physically exhausting, in the case of the clarinet. 

I never touched an accordion, but it would might be possible to practice It with ease? Im using accordion on my compositions and been thinking on acquiring one.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 27, 2020)

milesito said:


> Hi there,
> Any recommendations for the best accordion sample library?
> Thanks!


I've been looking for a Freebass Accordion library for a very long time and I never found any, so I decided to sample my own Converter accordion, I'm almost done with the build and could need some beta testers if you're interested?

I've sampled a "Guerrini Oxford II Converter Accordion" , so the bass side has both the Stradella and Freebass system with 3 registers each, the treble side has 5 registers (bassoon, bandoneon, master, violin and clarinet)

PM if you're interested / Cheers Ulrik


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 27, 2020)

Efimov's accordian


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 27, 2020)

I did the following composition with an old Kontakt library called Guerrini Superior 2:


----------



## ag75 (Jan 28, 2020)

+ Ilya Efimov Accordion


----------



## Mathematics (Aug 10, 2021)

I hate to resurrect old threads but now in 2021, are these recommendations still the same?

Ilya Efimov Accordion - for the price, I think the ones below offer significantly more content
Sonokinetic Accordion - honestly, this is the cheapest but seems to be the best bang for the buck
Eduardo's Accordion 2 - this...almost looks like a masterpiece of a library. Any feedback on this?

Does anyone own the Sonokinetic Accordion? Any feedback?

Personally, I'm looking for a realistic-enough accordion as a supplementary instrument, not a focus. Think of it like something pushed into the background of a mix but...I would like to play it for inspiration as well...so having a realistic sound is important. Anyone care to chime in on this?


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 10, 2021)

Mathematics said:


> I hate to resurrect old threads but now in 2021, are these recommendations still the same?
> 
> Ilya Efimov Accordion - for the price, I think the ones below offer significantly more content
> Sonokinetic Accordion - honestly, this is the cheapest but seems to be the best bang for the buck
> ...


I recently got the Sonokinetic accordion and love it. The sound is great, and there’s a very easy interface to automate the left hand chords. A simple, highly useable instrument.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Aug 10, 2021)

Henu said:


> This. I'm a keyboardist. In the year 2000, I was supposed to use synth accordion in an album recording session, but I found an old real accordion from a closet at the studio and quickly rehearsed the parts with my right hand. 18 years later, I think I have played a real accordion in at least 10 albums and regularly use it at work projects. Nothing beats the real deal if you can do that!
> 
> PS:


It's the truth! If you have good keyboard chops, it's not that tough to pick one up and be doing useful things in short order. Understanding how the instrument works and functions idiomatically (especially the left hand) is important, even if you're using samples. If you don't study the instrument, there's a good chance you'll be doing things a real accordionist would never do as you're using samples, and it'll sound off. My uncle gave me his old accordion when I was seven years old, so I've had some time with it. I've now got two very nice instruments, I used them a LOT, and I've made LOTS of money off of them.  FWIW, I think accordion is in some ways in the same boat as pedal steel. Even if you're not good enough to actually play a pedal steel track, if you've spent time on the instrument, you have a much better idea of how it functions, so you won't do something un-idiomatic.

As last resort, if you absolutely must use an accordion sample library, get a good breath controller to use when playing it, so you can at least breath some humanity into it. Sampled accordion can really easily just start to sound like reed organ.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 10, 2021)

Tice said:


> I use EastWest's Gypsy library for it's accordions. They include the silvestri, bandoneon, exelsior, and all good imho.


fwiw - I just got Gypsy for about $101 USD from AudioDeluxe and the new Opus player came with it. Sale ends in 8 days. https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/eastwest-quantum-leap-gypsy


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 10, 2021)

IA Tonechamber is what I bought as I wanted the Buckwheat Zydeco sound.
I blend it with waveforms from ZebraHZ and the Clavichord from Keyscape to get different tones, but Polkasound sounds pretty fat as is.

I bought a more expensive complicated one by a well known developer but I grew weary of the thin sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> fwiw - I just got Gypsy for about $101 USD from AudioDeluxe and the new Opus player came with it. Sale ends in 8 days. https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/eastwest-quantum-leap-gypsy


Interesting, so does the Opus player work with all of their older PLAY libraries now ? or just some of them ?


----------



## Mathematics (Aug 10, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> I recently got the Sonokinetic accordion and love it. The sound is great, and there’s a very easy interface to automate the left hand chords. A simple, highly useable instrument.


Ok. This is good to hear. Just on the handful of reviews and demos, I had a feeling this would be a good choice.



Lee Blaske said:


> It's the truth! If you have good keyboard chops, it's not that tough to pick one up and be doing useful things in short order. Understanding how the instrument works and functions idiomatically (especially the left hand) is important, even if you're using samples. If you don't study the instrument, there's a good chance you'll be doing things a real accordionist would never do as you're using samples, and it'll sound off. My uncle gave me his old accordion when I was seven years old, so I've had some time with it. I've now got two very nice instruments, I used them a LOT, and I've made LOTS of money off of them.  FWIW, I think accordion is in some ways in the same boat as pedal steel. Even if you're not good enough to actually play a pedal steel track, if you've spent time on the instrument, you have a much better idea of how it functions, so you won't do something un-idiomatic.
> 
> As last resort, if you absolutely must use an accordion sample library, get a good breath controller to use when playing it, so you can at least breath some humanity into it. Sampled accordion can really easily just start to sound like reed organ.


You're absolutely right. I am a firm believer in using a real instrument when feasibly possible, versus using a virtual analog, to better understand its operation and what sound it will yield. Doing so, in this case, will teach you the limitations and capabilities of the accordion that translates into the sound created with the VSTi. So...I confirm.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, so does the Opus player work with all of their older PLAY libraries now ? or just some of them ?


Not sure of every detail … but if you buy a new “old” library from EWQL that isn’t HO, you’ll get Opus and your newly purchased “old” library can work with Play -or- can be “updated” to work with Opus, apparently. I’m not sure if it can be subsequently “down dated” back to working with Play.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Not sure of every detail … but if you buy a new “old” library from EWQL that isn’t HO, you’ll get Opus and your newly purchased “old” library can work with Play -or- can be “updated” to work with Opus, apparently. I’m not sure if it can be subsequently “down dated” back to working with Play.


OK. Thanks.


----------



## ptram (Aug 11, 2021)

Not an accordionist myself, so I can't judge each library's quality. But knowing the care and passion of the maker, I will point to PSound's instruments:

https://www.psound.it/

Paolo


----------



## munician (Aug 11, 2021)

I have many, but I like the ones by forum member polkasound A LOT. Unbeatable price, too...


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 11, 2021)

ptram said:


> Not an accordionist myself, so I can't judge each library's quality. But knowing the care and passion of the maker, I will point to PSound's instruments:
> 
> https://www.psound.it/
> 
> Paolo


Thanks for the link to PSound Instruments. I have been looking for a *Bandoneon*, there are not that many choices for this instrument, but I really like what I hear so far. I might just get it.


----------



## Tice (Aug 11, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> fwiw - I just got Gypsy for about $101 USD from AudioDeluxe and the new Opus player came with it. Sale ends in 8 days. https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/eastwest-quantum-leap-gypsy


So how do you feel about it's accordeons?


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 11, 2021)

Tice said:


> So how do you feel about it's accordeons?


I bought it for the violin, guitars and accordions “as a package deal” so … honestly I don’t feel like an expert on sampled accordions, but these suit me fine for now and they each have different flavors (because there’s four). I think the variety is a plus. I don’t have many (any?) other accordions to contrast them with, so … I remember when I had composer cloud that I really loved Gypsy and used the accordions in some dramedy cues and always wanted to own Gypsy. It’s a really good price for $100 at AudioDeluxe, I think. The sale goes on for another week.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

I have this one:





__





xsample_accordion







www.xsample.de





Xsample Accordion €42


----------



## G_Erland (Aug 11, 2021)

The wavesfactory one is maybe one to look at?


----------



## Tice (Aug 12, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I bought it for the violin, guitars and accordions “as a package deal” so … honestly I don’t feel like an expert on sampled accordions, but these suit me fine for now and they each have different flavors (because there’s four). I think the variety is a plus. I don’t have many (any?) other accordions to contrast them with, so … I remember when I had composer cloud that I really loved Gypsy and used the accordions in some dramedy cues and always wanted to own Gypsy. It’s a really good price for $100 at AudioDeluxe, I think. The sale goes on for another week.


Yeah, I'm quite happy with the library as well! And the violin does stand out as being very capable of making a 'living' performance. No regrets


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 12, 2021)

I picked up Eduardo Tarilonte's Accordion 2 a couple of years back and stopped looking after that. It's worth it if you can catch it on sale. Before that, I used the accordions from Gypsy, but they pale in comparison.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 12, 2021)

Is there any accordion or bandoneon with an engine? So you could write a chord, and it would play it in different styles? You could choose tango etc.

I dont like the idea of painting all the midi for the accordion, I assume an engine with a pre done chord would sound better. Any out there that has perfected this? In particular the Piazzolla tango style.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 12, 2021)

There are lots of accordions in UVI world suite 2, which is 30% off atm


----------

